# Frontload Test E



## theanimal2114 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys do you think it would be beneficial to front load test e. If i were to do a basic test e cycle 500mg a week for 12 weeks, would frontloading 1000mg on the first day help to make the test kick in faster?


----------



## Nok (Sep 28, 2012)

i am on my first test E cycle, and i front loaded with 1000mg. but you dont do it all in one day, you do it in a 4 day period of time. Day 1 = 500mg, day 2 = 250mg, day 3 = 0, day 4= 250mg.. and then 250mg every third day after that for 12 weeks.

today is day 7 on this cycle for me and i cant say that i really feel anything yet. i dont feel a better sense of well being, and i am not noticibly stronger yet either.

so really it is up to you, feel free to stop by my youtube channel and check out my video-blog of me doing this cycle. my username is: Criminal10dinC


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 29, 2012)

Nok said:


> i am on my first test E cycle, and i front loaded with 1000mg. but you dont do it all in one day, you do it in a 4 day period of time. Day 1 = 500mg, day 2 = 250mg, day 3 = 0, day 4= 250mg.. and then 250mg every third day after that for 12 weeks.
> 
> today is day 7 on this cycle for me and i cant say that i really feel anything yet. i dont feel a better sense of well being, and i am not noticibly stronger yet either.
> 
> so really it is up to you, feel free to stop by my youtube channel and check out my video-blog of me doing this cycle. my username is: Criminal10dinC




Negged for broscience


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm gonna guess that pumping yourself up with a heap of test will probably bring on test flu. Starting around 500mg and upping it later 750-800mgs as long as I'm feeling alright and responding well is how I roll


----------



## Dath (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a big fan of front loading when using long esters....Here's a good read explaining frontloading courtesy of BassKiller.



It is not easy, expecially for a first timer, to have to wait for the chemicals to "kick in", so we're going to "kick start" our cycle through one of these three methods:


1. Adding an oral in the first 4-5 weeks of cycle to get some gains even from the beginning days, mostly water gains for the majority of cases though.


2. Substituting the long ester with a shorter one for the first 2-3 weeks, i.e. Test Propionate to start and Test Enanthate for the rest of the course.
Intermediate users also use to add a short ester in conjunction with the longer cousin and run both for the first 2-3 weeks, then keep just the long esterified substance for the entire duration of the therapy.


3. FRONTLOADING the long esterified compound in the first week doubleing the dose. This is in my opinion the most effective manner to get benefits yet from the first weeks of a long esterified steroid intake.
For this reason I'm gonna explain this more accurately in the following paragraphs.


However, before considering how this method works, I'd say to have a peek to the most used long esterified compounds' duration (activity time):


Main Long Esters Active-Life:


Enanthate : 8 days
Undecylenate : 7-9 days
Decanoate : 14-16 days
Cypionate : 15-16 days


Let's examine for example a 14 days-active ester.
Since any esterified compound is expelled from the body after its active-life duration, we will assume a theoretic injection protocol of 1 shot per week (every 7 days, its half-activity, or half-life).


Standard injection protocol at 500mg/week for 4 weeks:


WEEK 1 : 500mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 250mg
WEEK 2 : 500mg + 250mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 375mg
WEEK 3 : 500mg + 375mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 437.5mg
WEEK 4 : 500mg + 437.5mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 468.75mg


This is to demonstrate that we won't never get those 500mg we're injecting every week all the time as the minimum amount of compound guaranteed in the blood.
So how do I make sure to have at least the amount of gear I'm injecting every week regularly circulating in the blood?
This is freaking simple, you just have to add 1 and nothing more than 1 more dosage of the substance in the first week. Just there.
This concept is easily intelligible following the example:


WEEK 1 : 1000mg (2x500mg); substance left at the end of the current week: 500mg
WEEK 2 : 500mg + 500mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 500mg
WEEK 3 : 500mg + 500mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 500mg
WEEK 4 : 500mg + 500mg; substance left at the end of the current week: 500mg
And so on...


With this protocol the compound is quickly active from the first week, just for having frontloaded it with 1 more shot than the usual protocol, and this way the chemical levels are even more stable (=less sides) and higher in the blood.


YES, this is the real deal on how to get relatively quick results from a long esters cycle.


References:
Drugs Active-Lives: Chemical Muscle Enhancement by Author L. Rea


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Sep 29, 2012)

Nok said:


> i am on my first test E cycle, and i front loaded with 1000mg. but you dont do it all in one day, you do it in a 4 day period of time. Day 1 = 500mg, day 2 = 250mg, day 3 = 0, day 4= 250mg.. and then 250mg every third day after that for 12 weeks.
> 
> today is day 7 on this cycle for me and i cant say that i really feel anything yet. i dont feel a better sense of well being, and i am not noticibly stronger yet either.
> 
> so really it is up to you, feel free to stop by my youtube channel and check out my video-blog of me doing this cycle. my username is: Criminal10dinC



Nok,

 A few things, im not trying to bash you man but I took a look at your youtube videos and first its  not a good idea to show you gear or you loading syringes. Also you mentioned putting your source up with a link, DO NOT do that. You also mention in your videos the shipping method you use. By doing this you are risking your saftey as well as your source and everyone else in the game. So please be smart man for god sake your posting your illegal activity on youtube, you can be tracked down by LE in a second. Again please dont put yourself or anyone else's saftey and freedom in jeapordy. Just do regular updated on weight, lifts etc, thats all thats needed.


----------



## theanimal2114 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info Dath. When frontloading what is the best way to go about it the first week? I am normally shooting 500mg a week split into two 250 shots a week. I am thinking i will double it to 1000mg the first week but how much should i shoot each day?


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Negged for broscience





come at me bro


----------



## Nok (Sep 29, 2012)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> Nok,
> 
> A few things, im not trying to bash you man but I took a look at your youtube videos and first its  not a good idea to show you gear or you loading syringes. Also you mentioned putting your source up with a link, DO NOT do that. You also mention in your videos the shipping method you use. By doing this you are risking your saftey as well as your source and everyone else in the game. So please be smart man for god sake your posting your illegal activity on youtube, you can be tracked down by LE in a second. Again please dont put yourself or anyone else's saftey and freedom in jeapordy. Just do regular updated on weight, lifts etc, thats all thats needed.



well i talked to my source and they are all for me putting a link in my videos. i did take your advice however and remove the vids of my gear, and loading the gear into my syringes. i also removed the video saying where i worked at lol oops. lessons learned, and that is life. thank you for the help


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

Nok said:


> come at me bro



le will come at you bro if your not smart.  And I'm sure you don't want that.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Sep 29, 2012)

Nok said:


> well i talked to my source and they are all for me putting a link in my videos. i did take your advice however and remove the vids of my gear, and loading the gear into my syringes. i also removed the video saying where i worked at lol oops. lessons learned, and that is life. thank you for the help



No problem brotha. We are all here to help eachother. We all gotta be safe in this game brotha. Keep doing your research, you can learn a lot on these boards so take advantage of them and be safe!


----------



## teezhay (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd throw a relatively mild oral into the mix, like anavar. If you're of relatively low body fat and you maintain a clean diet, then you should really enjoy your results.

To address your question, though, frontloading is a longer process than just one day. Typically people will frontload test enanthate for a few weeks. This wouldn't harm you, but I tend to view it as a waste of resources. Instead, I'd spring for a couple vials of test prop (much shorter ester than test e), and use that to "kickstart" the first 2-3 weeks of your cycle, at maybe 50-100mg EOD. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 29, 2012)

theanimal2114 said:


> Hey guys do you think it would be beneficial to front load test e. If i were to do a basic test e cycle 500mg a week for 12 weeks, would frontloading 1000mg on the first day help to make the test kick in faster?


It doesn't make the test 'kick in faster'.. that is a 'set determinate, based on the ester', however, It WILL get your blood levels up to closer to where you want them MUCH sooner than if you didn't front load!  

I wouldn't do it all in one day... I would pin 500mg eod for 1 week, then drop down to whatever you are wanting to run your cycle at....   This will get your test levels up!    You still will not reach maximum blood levels for that dose till week 2 or 3, but your levels will be elevated FAR quicker than if you didn't!....


----------



## theanimal2114 (Sep 29, 2012)

overburdened said:


> It doesn't make the test 'kick in faster'.. that is a 'set determinate, based on the ester', however, It WILL get your blood levels up to closer to where you want them MUCH sooner than if you didn't front load!
> 
> I wouldn't do it all in one day... I would pin 500mg eod for 1 week, then drop down to whatever you are wanting to run your cycle at....   This will get your test levels up!    You still will not reach maximum blood levels for that dose till week 2 or 3, but your levels will be elevated FAR quicker than if you didn't!....



Would 250mg eod for the first week work well? 500mg eod sounds like a lot.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a little older than some of you, and so it's O.K. for me to do this. I only use long ester test, and I start really growing only after six months to a year. That's how long it takes to really start to get serious size. Test takes a LONG time to really give you all that it has to offer. I chuckle when I hear 16weeks or whatever, bodybuilding takes a long time on test. Test is safest way to gain muscle size in the long run as most of us probably know. Oh, and most effective way also as you will just keep getting bigger and bigger, thou not as fast as some steroids in gains, but in the long run it wins!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 1, 2012)

theanimal2114 said:


> Hey guys do you think it would be beneficial to front load test e. If i were to do a basic test e cycle 500mg a week for 12 weeks, would frontloading 1000mg on the first day help to make the test kick in faster?



no long ester is not designed to "kick in faster".  If you want a kickstart use Dbol 20-30mg for the first 4 week's.  That's how it's done.  Or use Test prop and pin EOD for the first 3 weeks and pin your Test E 2x per week as usual.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 1, 2012)

theanimal2114 said:


> Would 250mg eod for the first week work well? 500mg eod sounds like a lot.



Just answering the question you asked.... how much test are you frontloading at 250mg oed?  the answer is 875mg/wk....  that isn't much of a frontload, and if that's what you want to do, then don't bother frontloading.... 875mg(that's IF your gear is dosed at what it's supposed to be, which is doubtful unless you made it yourself) is HARDLY higher than your planned intake anyway....  If you want to get the benefits of a frontload, then DO a frontload.... otherwise just run your gear


----------



## overburdened (Oct 1, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> no long ester is not designed to "kick in faster".  If you want a kickstart use Dbol 20-30mg for the first 4 week's.  That's how it's done.  Or use Test prop and pin EOD for the first 3 weeks and pin your Test E 2x per week as usual.


Or... if you don't want to order extra prop(you have plenty enanth)_ you can frontload the enanthate....  You are correct in saying it won't kick in faster...that doesn't mean your blood levels won't rise more quickly!!!  using only enanthate...

I, myself, prefer prop to frontload, but you don't HAVE TO use prop.....  and you don't have to use an oral...  They are both generally viable, intelligent options... but I think the OP ONLY has test e(from the sounds of it)..  But he doesn't understand the concept behind fron loading after we all explained it to him...  So, no reason to waste time...  If you want to do it the way you set forth, and not take any advice, why did you ask for advice?  Doesn't make ANY sense!!!!!!!~!!!!


----------



## overburdened (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, the ester half lives witten in this post, some of them are COMPLETELY wrong...  I would make sure you know yourself, what the active and half life of what you are using, is....  that way you don't believe some nonsense like that...  There is NO excuse for not having some of your own knowledge!!!


----------



## Nok (Nov 20, 2012)

Front loading is a bad idea from my experience. 

I started my cycle (first cycle ever) with a frontload of 1g.

The week it "kicked in" i had trouble sleeping, i was grumpy edgy and felt very flu-like

I think its better to let your levels grow slowly.

And use prop or dbol to start


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 20, 2012)

Told u noob


----------



## Nok (Nov 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Told u noob



Trial and error. It's how people learn


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 20, 2012)

True dat


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> no long ester is not designed to "kick in faster".  If you want a kickstart use Dbol 20-30mg for the first 4 week's.  That's how it's done.  Or use Test prop and pin EOD for the first 3 weeks and pin your Test E 2x per week as usual.


took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## blergs. (Nov 21, 2012)

I like to stick to the same doe myself, if anything i may bump it up a little bid mid way of a longer cycle depending on a few things.
I don't like front loading myself...


----------

